# Application de dossiers photos avec transfert



## airone (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour les Iphoneux,
Inscrit sur Macgénération depuis bientôt 2 ans mais avec une inactivité sur le forum déconcertante, et oui, quand on a un mac, on a plus besoin d'aide dirais-je ..., je viens vers vous afin de solliciter pour la recherche d'une appli Iphone (oui, quitte à passer à Mac, autant aller jusqu'au bout et passer sur Iphone non ?)

Je recherche donc une application qui me permettrait de creer des dossier photos un peu du style Album viewer Pro, mais qui permette aussi de les transferer sur mon mac et tout ceci sans perte de qualité.
Si en plus, les dossiers peuvent être protégés par mot de passe ou autre, ce serait parfait.

Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien exprimé mon besoin, dans ce cas ci, n'hésitez pas à me le dire.

D'avance merci


----------



## airone (7 Juillet 2011)

Bon et bien, n'ayant pas de réponse, je me suis lancé.
J'ai acheté Photo-sort
Bonne appli qui gere les dossiers photos avec possibilité d'un passcode de l'appli (et pas par dossier, dommage...)
Upload & download via wifi directement (vive cyberduck) et facilement
Un gros défaut néanmoins, l'appli renumérote automatiquement les photos par rapport au dossier dans lequel on "pose" ses clichés et change les dates donc c'est la merdouille ...
Bon vent à tous


----------

